# failed attempt icsi any support,help



## achapman (Oct 24, 2008)

my name is andrea,i am looking for support chats on what to do next.any help welcome.thanks andrea xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

hi andrea, we have just completed our first failed cycle too.  

whats your situation hun? 

have you discussed any options?

kaye x


----------

